# service fee, gratuity too??



## cater diva (Oct 10, 2007)

I know I should know this, but I need a quickie response. 
Do I charge a per server fee and also a gratuity on the food cost? Such as...$20 per server per hour, 4 hour minimum, plus 18% overall gratuity on the food costs?
How do you do it?? Need to know, quoting a big event and this has always eluded me. Don't want to short myself money I could be making that is common practice. Thanks!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I do not add a service fee nor a gratuity.....but my servers make $17-25 an hour, 4 hours minimum

Another catering friend charges $30 an hour per staff, 4 hour minimum....no mention of gratuity nor service fee.

Another friend with a much larger company charges $10-20 an hour, 18% service which is not gratuity......and that is spelled out in the contract.
18% covers workman's comp, health insurence, uniforms etc....

When I cater at the local university they have a standard 18% gratuity added to all business. Really works out well for us.


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I personally don't charge any extra's, I include it all in my upfront price.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I charge hourly for servers on event day, but not no service or gratuity.


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

We do 4 hour minimum, 18% service fee, with $15 per server per hour.


----------



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

The servers are included in the base price of our menu choices up to four hours (including travel time to and from, setting up, breaking down and actual service time.), then we charge $15 p/hr p/server for any add'l time needed. This is rare though and usually just for weddings. We add a 18% service charge to the food & beverage subtotal. 

None of this is hidden though, we let the customer know right away, plus it is stated on our menus.

95% of the time all of our cooking is done at the restaurant, not on site.


----------

